# Backpack or panniers



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

I will begin commuting 20 miles each way to work and will need to bring clothes and a small amount of paperwork. The route is pretty rolling and has a few hills. Is a backpack or panniers the way to go? Advantages and disadvantages of both?


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

The upside of a backpack is you can use it for hikes. Other than that, a rack with a rack-top trunk and/or panniers is the way to go.

The backpack will be less comfortable and less areodiynamic. You and the bag will get sweaty and you won't want that sweaty dirty bag in your office. If it's wet and there's road spray, you can use rain covers for the bike bags and keep them from getting too nasty to bring in the work place. More stability,capacity and flexability having the bags on the bike.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I much prefer panniers. Having weight on your shoulders while riding is no good in my experience. The only reason I ever wear a pack is for my camelback since I ride in hot weather.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Aspen said:


> I will begin commuting 20 miles each way to work and will need to bring clothes and a small amount of paperwork. The route is pretty rolling and has a few hills. Is a backpack or panniers the way to go? Advantages and disadvantages of both?


I would recommend panniers. In my part of the country (desert SW), one sweats no matter what you're wearing on your back, it's just that I like to have the weight off my back and on the bike. I keep my laptop at home and use a remote desktop connection to login to my desktop at work if need be. The pannier I user has 3 separate pockets so I can keep my paperwork separate from my clothes.

I use just one Jandd commuter pannier which fits pants, ****, socks, underwear and small things like phone, wallet, keys, etc. It's what works for me. 

John


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I hate backpacks. They make my back sweaty, block my over-the-shoulder sightlines, and shift around. I like a messenger bag. if you get a good one and wear it properly, it's much more comfortable than a backpack.

I've never used panniers so I can't comment on them. Seems like they would be nice if your bike is designed for them.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

I would also agree that rack/panniers is the more elegant and civilized way to ride. I commuted for almost 2 years in Houston with a big (Chrome Backbone) backpack, and have recently switched to panniers. I find that I am much cooler on the ride now that I no longer have that big ol' bag on my back. 

The only downside is that I feel significantly slower with panniers than I did with the backpack. I'm not sure that it makes any logical sense, as the weight is only negligibly different, but I certainly feel it. 

Anyway, good luck with which ever decision you make.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*+1 for panniers*

only downside for me is carrying the bike up four flights of stairs when i get to work, much more awkward with panniers than with a pack.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

+1 on the panniers (although I use a seatpost rack). It's bad enough on hot days without something on your back.

Also, I have a laptop at work, and a backpack laptop bag. If I need to take my computer home, I can put that on my back and have my clothes and stuff on the rack. At least I can get it all home and back.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*convert...*



Aspen said:


> I will begin commuting 20 miles each way to work and will need to bring clothes and a small amount of paperwork. The route is pretty rolling and has a few hills. Is a backpack or panniers the way to go? Advantages and disadvantages of both?


for commutes < 10 miles I've always used a messenger bag, works out fine for me - no complaints. But once I tried a rack and panniers on my recent Colorado trip I was converted. For 20 miles I'd say go rack for sure. Keep your back cool, carry as much as you need to. 

Honestly I always thought bags were too Fredly, but now I've seen the light


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

+1 on Panniers. The only real drawback to panniers is that they make manuvering your bike through the office a real bear- they catch cubicles, plants, co-workers, etc. 

The only other drawback to panniers is that for me, the amount of crap I carry expands to fit the storage space available- At the end of the week, my panniers often have 10 pounds of extra stuff that I needed on tuesday and never took out of my bag.

That said, 20 pounds on the bike is still more comfortable than 5 pounds on your back...

Arkel makes a bomb-proof pannier with a lifetime warantee and customer service that makes you wonder what the canadians don't do better than us...


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

*Center of Mass*

The lower your center of mass, the most stable your bike is. Panniers put the load low, whilst a backpack puts it very high. For regular commuting, especially when it's rainy or icy, I'd strongly prefer panniers.


----------



## kjuel2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Have a look at a Arkel Bug. Backpack AND pannier. Not cheap though... but it'll last forever


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*panniers are almost always better*

I have a messenger style bag that is much more waterproof than my panniers so occasionally I get that one out for rainy weather or if I want to ride one of the rackless bikes .


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll be the the odd man out and say I prefer the backpack most of the time. 
I have a pearl Izumi pack that works quite well, It sits low so you don't loose visibility at all (at least I don't) and works well for me. The only time I don't like it and prefer the panniers is on the really hot afternoons in July and August when its >90F - on those days I will generally try and leave the backpack at work.

Start making the ride longer (mine is also ~20mi each way), and then I'll start going for panniers, but will probably defer to my bob trailer at that point too.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

fmbp said:


> The only downside is that I feel significantly slower with panniers than I did with the backpack. I'm not sure that it makes any logical sense, as the weight is only negligibly different, but I certainly feel it.
> ...


It could be caused by the bigger frontal area presented by the panniers. My commute times seem a little slower with panniers compared to either 1) using a Carradice saddlebag, or 2) my recumbent with a bag behind the seat. 

Still, I prefer anything to a backpack.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Nobody ever mentions seat bags or bar bags. I know they don`t generally fit very much, but I use one of a pair of bar mount bags (one really small, one 6-pack sized) that each mount on the same quick realease plate. All I usually have to carry is lunch because my uniforms appear at work by magic and I don`t commute in the winter, so no need to carry a bunch of "just in case" clothes. Probably not the right solution for most people, but it`s perfect for me. When I get to work, I just unclip it and carry it right in the door.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

Try a PAC messenger bag, I cycle, commute, hike and use this bag for every day use. Groceries, beer, laptop, books, clothes, food and just about anything you can reasonably imagine, this bag soaks it up. It has become my everyday after 6 months of use and only regret not buying one sooner. Could have saved myself some cash in the long run after experimenting with several backpacks.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

I commute 18 miles each way and I use a Timbuktu messenger bag. I'm perfectly happy with that setup and recommend it. I don't really have an alternative because my ride doesn't have braze-ons for racks. The feel of the messenger bag low on my back is one I've gotten pretty used to and I like being able to go fast. I've got a bit hill on my ride and even with the bag on I can get well over 50 mph in a tuck.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Aspen said:


> I will begin commuting 20 miles each way to work and will need to bring clothes and a small amount of paperwork. The route is pretty rolling and has a few hills. Is a backpack or panniers the way to go? Advantages and disadvantages of both?



I use a backpack.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...915.2138919.2139367.2646664&parentPage=family

Sure, it gets sweaty, but I double bag my clothes in Performance Bike store bags.
I use a pack cover that fits if it is raining. I ziploc my wallet/phone/keys.

You might want to consider bringing clothes into work on Sunday or rainy days to prepare for the next day.

Leave a pair of shoes at work too.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

bas said:


> Sure, it gets sweaty, but I double bag my clothes in Performance Bike store bags.
> I use a pack cover that fits if it is raining. I ziploc my wallet/phone/keys.


The Timbuk2 bags are vinyl-lined and waterproof. Mine's a laptop version and I have had no trouble with my laptop getting wet even in downpours. Just makes it easier for me.



bas said:


> Leave a pair of shoes at work too.


Great tip. I leave a pair of shoes in a shoe bag in my office, and the rest of my daily clothes come with me in one of these from Eagle Creek. Keeps everything compact and neat in the bag. I leave a quick-drying camp towel and soaps in my office as well so I don't need to carry those each day.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Depends*

Generally, I like using panniers, but for shorter rides with a light load a messenger bag works for me. I don't like regular back packs.


----------



## frank_grupt (Jun 28, 2004)

Nashbar has a nice pannier-that-converts-into-a-backpack at around $40. The best thing about it is that the inner part of the bag is essentially a dry bag (as is used for kayaking etc.). 

Note that no one who has voted for a backpack or messenger bag claims experience using panniers.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Tactfully omitted. I have used both and personally prefer a messenger bag, mostly because I prefer a bike that doesn't have racks. To each his own....


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

*Saddle bags, not panniers*

I've used a backpack for 15 years of the 18 years I've been bike commuting, & it was okay when my ride was less than five miles each way. Unfortunately, the past 9 years have seen my bike commute grow to where I'm now riding about 21 miles each way. A backpack is actually way more aerodynamic than panniers (I see a 20% decrease in MPG when I add bike panniers to my scooter's rear lock box), but not all riders want racks on their road bikes & not all bikes fit panniers (mine won't).

The solution for me was to get a transverse mounted saddle bag. Three years ago I got a saddle bag that attaches to the underside of my saddle & stabilizes with a strap around the seat post. The advantages over a backpack are a huge increase in comfort & more stable weight distribution. Since the bag is tucked in under the saddle, it's basically an extension of your own body (baggage butt?) when you're sitting & pedaling.

My particular bag isn't made any more (Rivendell's Little Joe bag), but it holds a daily change of clothes, lunch & some paperwork or trade mags w/o having to bend or fold anything. The Carradice Barley has about the same total capacity, but the main compartment is smaller & it has two added outside pockets for easier access to repair eqpt, wallet, keys, etc. Unfortunately, the smaller main compartment is too small to fit all my work stuff. If I were going to buy a new bag today it would be the Frost River Gunflint Trail. It has a good sized main compartment & the convenience of outside pockets.

I've recently added a Velo Orange Croissant Bag to the front of the bike (handlebars/stem) to keep my repair kit, wallet, cell phone, keys, cleat covers & access badge handy. It's spacious enough to also store my jacket, arm warmers & full gloves/liners when it's colder out. If I decide to go on a lunch ride, I simply unbuckle the rear bag & move the small bag from my handlebars to my under-seat position. It's a fantastic setup for me, but I might ask for the Gunflint Trail bag for Christmas anyway.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

I like a backpack for when I get off the bike, but until then it is kept in a wire basket mounted on the rack behind the seat. As the basket is about 12" wide and behind the seat it has less windresistance than panniers though the weight is higher on the bike.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

I used a backpack for a couple years, now I use a single pannier (maybe not wind resistant, but I dont care). 

I always only use one, and that doesnt really both me (it is often heavy too: laptop, lunch, clothes, gym clothes)


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

It is just my opinion and clearly differs from most of the others here. For me biking is a sport and not just another way to get there. I use a backpack, Camelback hawg, carries clothes, laptop etc when needed. Yup I get a sweaty back. I commute 26 miles each way with lots of ups and downs, and that is around 1.5 hours so no big deal. If I were traveling long distances or several hours and just need to grind away I would go with pannies. Panniers for me are like riding with a 4x8 sheet of plywood down the road; forget aero, you may never have to break downhill again! Bike feels slow, sluggish and "pounds" more due to the increases in the unsprung weight. My ride feels like a minivan when I have the pannies. I ride a little more spirited. So in the end, it it is just about getting there I would go with the pannies. For fun I like the BP. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Feb 19, 2007)

i currently use a messenger bag,but for my commute and medical file,it's a compromise.i hafta carry a uniform/steel toes (been leavin the boots at work tho),and a cooler w/ around 8 drinks (2 cans mtn dew,6 gatorade bottles) to last me in the heat on the job) in a cooler w/ ice (obviously,i've been carrying the drinks,sans cooler in the bag ),and the lbs add up to put a strain on my neck...see,i broke my neck in 2 places in '01 when a trainee fell asleep behind the wheel (see username) in utah.

so,i ordered a front and rear rack,and a "trunk" from nashbar (my commuter doesn't have mounts,so i got a qc seatpost style) the other day.if they ever receive my order/payment (last time, i mailled it from bluefeild,wv,40-ish miles away,and it took em 17 days to get it:mad2: ),i'll let ya know how that works out.

steve


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 20 mile commuter each way. I started out using panniers but switched to a backpack because I found the hassle of taking the panniers on and off my bike at the office and when I got home to be too much of a hassle. I also didn't like carrying the panniers around. When all was said and done, I found a pack to be more convenient. The sweat factor with my pack is less a moisture issue than a stink issue - I just wash the pack every couple weeks. One other element that changed in my pannier/pack calculus was keeping more clothes at work rather than carting them back and forth each day. The way I work it out is I simply bring in a bunch of clean underwear one day and take home the dirty ones that night. The next day its socks, then pants, shirts and so on.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

For years I combined training with a 40 mile round trip commute on my race bike. I rode with a backpack and never felt the need for anything else. Panniers mean racks, and who puts racks on a race bike? Sweaty back? Everything else was sweaty, so it all evened out.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Feb 19, 2007)

*the update i mentioned*

the cooler w/ drinks will go on the front,the days uniform and misc items in the trunk.i rode it 43 miles today,w/ the trunk full of gatorade and snacks,which was heavier in the rear than my commute will be,so i think thats gunna work better,for me anyways:thumbsup:


----------

